# /etc/hosts, wie gestalte ich den Inhalt wirklich richtig

## boospy

Guten Abend  :Wink: 

Ich kämpfe der Zeit mit der /etc/hosts herum. IPV6 wird hier benötigt, da eine Umstellung bevor steht. Mir ist absolut unklar was denn jetzt definitiv richtig ist. Also ein Debian schreibt zum Beispiel so rein:

```
127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost

127.0.1.1 server1.supertux.local   server1

192.168.1.2 server1.supertux.local server1

# The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts

::1     ip6-localhost ip6-loopback server1.supertux.local server1

fe00::0 ip6-localnet

ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix

ff02::1 ip6-allnodes

ff02::2 ip6-allrouters

ff02::3 ip6-allhosts
```

Wäre es denn nicht richtig so zu schreiben:

```
127.0.0.1 localhost

127.0.1.1 server1

# The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts

::1     server1 localhost ip6-localhost ip6-loopback

fe00::0 ip6-localnet

ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix

ff02::1 ip6-allnodes

ff02::2 ip6-allrouters

ff02::3 ip6-allhosts
```

Den Domainnamen benötigt man doch hier nicht, immerhin steht der ja in der /etc/resolv.conf:

```
domain supertux.local

search supertux.local

nameserver 192.168.1.254
```

Und aus den beiden Dateien zusammen ergibt sich dann ein FQDN, oder lieg ich falsch? Denn egal wo ich auf der Konsole den Befehl "dnsdomainname" ausführe wird nichts angezeigt. Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe. 

lg

boospy

----------

## Genone

Also erstmal die Domain sowohl bei 'domain' als auch bei 'search' anzugeben ist redundant. Und was 'dnsdomainname' angeht, der orientiert sich an der Ausgabe von hostname (ist nämlich genaugenommen dasselbe Programm), welches wiederum den Namen nimmt der vom Initskript dem Kernel übergeben wurde. Ich vermute stark dass das Initskript sich nicht allzu sehr für die resolv.conf Angaben interessiert.

----------

## py-ro

Der dnsdomainname wird durch einen Reverse-Lookup festgestellt, bedeutet damit dieser Richtig gesetzt wird muss dieser entweder in der angegebenen DNS-Zone stehen oder eben in der hosts.

Py

----------

## boospy

So, optimal mit Zusammenspiel "mDNS, Avahi", oder auch normales DHCP, sieht jetzt die Hosts bei uns so aus:

```
::1     localhost ip6-localhost ip6-loopback

fe00::0 ip6-localnet

ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix

ff02::1 ip6-allnodes

ff02::2 ip6-allrouters
```

Wenn IPV4 benötigt wird natürlich auch noch

```
127.0.0.1 localhost
```

Und bloß nicht mehr. So bleibt alles schön dynamisch. Der FQDN wird dann automatisch aus den Komponenten zusammengebaut. 

lg

boospy

----------

